# What Are Your Thoughts on This Table?



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...D5349FCFB3&show=12&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US

In my grooming table research, I came across this one. It looks like it would work out pretty good. I could put it on the counter plus it rotates so I could get to both her sides. Never having used a grooming table, I'm wondering what your opinions are.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I like just having a flat surface. I guess it would work depending on the size of the dog and how wiggly they were. The most important part is having a rubberized surface so you dog feels secure. My table is 18"x31". It's a good idea to place the table in a corner so there is only one open area you have to be concerned with while grooming them. Scout would be too big for the table. Truffles would fit, but she might be too wiggly.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Jackie, I have this grooming table, and it has worked really well for me with small Havies. With taller or longer dogs, the grooming arm is too short or the table's diameter too short.

I added a towel on top of the table so absorb water from a not-dry dog. The black & white boy weighs about 12 lbs and is a medium-sized Hav. The white girl is taller and longer, weighing about 16 lbs., and she can stand on the table but prefers to plunk her butt down so I cannot easily comb her rear.

After a few years using this table, I bought a new grooming table on eBay, and I'm very satisfied about it. Although the table's dimensions are not exactly what they are advertising - 36" x 30" - the table is more than big enough for my dogs. It also comes with a grooming arm, and it folds up if you want to put it away.

Goplus 36&apos;?x30?? Large Portable Pet Dog Cat Grooming Table Dog Show w Mesh Tray | eBay


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

I think those are a waste of money. You still have to put them on a flat surface and for me, trying to keep my dogs on it would be a nightmare. Also, the way I groom, I walk around the table to get a better position. I could never use a surface pushed up against a wall. That doesn't mean it wouldn't work for you though.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with Karen. If you can't afford a real grooming table invest in a grooming arm (that can be attached to any table or counter) and get a rubber backed memory foam bath mat from BB&B. (I even use theses on my full sized grooming table... they are very absorbent, absolutely non-slip and wash beautifully when needed... They make great crate pads too!)

Then,save your money and graduate to a full sized "normal" grooming table if the above system doesn't fit your needs. I used this system on my washing machine the whole time I had only one Hav. When I knew Pixel was coming, I asked Santa for a full grooming set-up for Christmas. My washer-top system worked great for one dog, but to get through quickly washing and drying two coated dogs every week, I LOVE my full grooming set up. (which includes both a stand dryer and a force dryer)


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Everyone, thank you for your opinions. And Karen, thank you for your photos. You are so organized! I have to admit to my ignorance as I don't even know what a force dryer is. When you mention a stand dryer, do you mean like a regular people type hair dryer that has a stand it sits on? I tried to scrutinize the photo, but didn't see anything that looked like a dryer. If I decide to get a grooming table, I've decided to invest in a regular one rather than the little round one. I was beginning to have doubts about the little round one as I think Willow would not stay on it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Everyone, thank you for your opinions. And Karen, thank you for your photos. You are so organized! I have to admit to my ignorance as I don't even know what a force dryer is. When you mention a stand dryer, do you mean like a regular people type hair dryer that has a stand it sits on? I tried to scrutinize the photo, but didn't see anything that looked like a dryer. If I decide to get a grooming table, I've decided to invest in a regular one rather than the little round one. I was beginning to have doubts about the little round one as I think Willow would not stay on it.


Stand dryers have a heat element, plus controlled flow, but are much larger and stronger than "human" hair dryers. This is the one I have: https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...D534B10FB3&show=12&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US

Force dryers have VERY strong air flow, and can actually blow water out of the coat at their higher speed settings. They have no heating element, though the air does warm up a bit, just by running over the motor. Still, you don't have to EVER worry about a force dryer getting to warm to be comfortable for the dog. This is the one I use. There are cheaper ones, but the cheaper ones a VERY noisy, and scare many dogs.: Chris Christensen Kool Pup Dryer - Cherrybrook

Both can be very useful. If I only had one, I'd want the force dryer. With the two, I can set the stand dryer to a low speed, low heat (but warm) setting to dry the top of the dog, while I use the force dryer's hose to dry the underneath parts. I can dry a full coated, adult dog in 20 minutes with this combination.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, and the curled up hose in the corner is the hose from the force dryer. The stand dryer isn't in the picture... not sure why!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I saw that curled up hose and thought it was probably a vacuum cleaner! I didn't even know there were such dryers. Thank you for the links so I could see what they are. I'll continue with my hair dryer. Since I only have one and Willow is in a shorter cut, I can get her dry pretty quickly.


----------

